# Snapper and Strikelines 9/7



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Butler879, his fiancé, and I left my dock at 5:30 a.m. loaded with a livewell full of pinfish and croakers, fish boxes with menhaden and iced down, and rigged for snapper. We were on the first spot, courtesy of StrikelinesCharts.com, just as the sun was rising. Within an hour we had five of six snapper, the smallest of which was 22", and Butler and I had both been broken off by big ones. Butler's 90lb fiancé just laughed as she had already caught 4 out of 5 of the snapper. We couldn't buy a snapper bite for the next half hour and hit two more Strikelines spots in quick succession. At the second spot the lady of the boat again pulled in a huge snapper while I grabbed the net and Butler provided moral support. 

All three Strikelines spots were marking very well. Trigger swarmed the boat at one point and many a pinfish was pulled up with a bite out of its neck. I'm more scared of Triggers offshore than I am of sharks now. Come Trigger season it is on!

We had a great time and I was home shortly after 9 a.m. cleaning fish. The fillets went in the freezer, the throats in the smoker with some Spanish mackerel from a trip Thursday. This was my first time smoking fish and it will not be the last!

Big thanks to Travis at Strikelines for a great product that makes life so much easier for the weekend warriors among us. I was too busy watching others catch fish and forgot to take photos. Maybe Butler will post some if he has any. 

Good luck this fall season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the way to do it. Get em & get home before it gets to hot.

I hate they banned Travis he seemed to be a nice person & contributing member of the forum.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Butler879, his fiancé, and I left my dock at 5:30 a.m. loaded with a livewell full of pinfish and croakers, fish boxes with menhaden and iced down, and rigged for snapper. We were on the first spot, courtesy of StrikelinesCharts.com, just as the sun was rising. Within an hour we had five of six snapper, the smallest of which was 22", and Butler and I had both been broken off by big ones. Butler's 90lb fiancé just laughed as she had already caught 4 out of 5 of the snapper. We couldn't buy a snapper bite for the next half hour and hit two more Strikelines spots in quick succession. At the second spot the lady of the boat again pulled in a huge snapper while I grabbed the net and Butler provided moral support.
> 
> All three Strikelines spots were marking very well. Trigger swarmed the boat at one point and many a pinfish was pulled up with a bite out of its neck. I'm more scared of Triggers offshore than I am of sharks now. Come Trigger season it is on!
> 
> ...


I'm sure the lady really appreciates you letting everyone know she is over her 2 per person snapper limit...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

John B. said:


> I'm sure the lady really appreciates you letting everyone know she is over her 2 per person snapper limit...


Gotta love this forum!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

John, thanks for the concern. We had three people on board and six snapper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> John, thanks for the concern. We had three people on board and six snapper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I agree, the 3 people and 6 fish limit... it's the fact that she caught her 2, and then 3 more. Just saying.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

John B. said:


> While I agree, the 3 people and 6 fish limit... it's the fact that she caught her 2, and then 3 more. Just saying.


All that says to me is that she is the better fisherman!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think it matters who catches the fish as long as your not over the legal limit of permitted fish per angler.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I don't think it matters who catches the fish as long as your not over the legal limit of permitted fish per angler.


I think it does... I can't go out to blackwater and shoot 3 deer because my buddy is hunting with me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

John B. said:


> I'm sure the lady really appreciates you letting everyone know she is over her 2 per person snapper limit...


I didn't see anywhere in the post that says they kept her 3rd snapper. Reading between the lines?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

that's like in the older days you could keep the captains & deckhands 8 & they never fished. You could keep 4 ea. back then 32 fish with a full crew.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

John B. said:


> I think it does... I can't go out to blackwater and shoot 3 deer because my buddy is hunting with me.


Dude.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> I think it does... I can't go out to blackwater and shoot 3 deer because my buddy is hunting with me.


No IT really Don't . the law is Possession 3 people = 6 red snapper in the Possession in the boat


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think y'all haven't realized that John b's real name is John Be Stirring The Pot! Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just surprised no one has mentioned that you bought one of the infamous 'strikelines' spots and it couldn't produce a 3 man limit of red snapper.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My brother and I went out today to some Strikeline holes and we brought home about 18 red snappers. We had 4 Penn 50 VSX rigged up with some wind on leaders to some Matrix shad. #soepicyoucantbelievehalftheshitwrittenhere


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

John B. said:


> I'm just surprised no one has mentioned that you bought one of the infamous 'strikelines' spots and it couldn't produce a 3 man limit of red snapper.


....but they didn't have to fight the public reef crowd either.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> No IT really Don't . the law is Possession 3 people = 6 red snapper in the Possession in the boat




(c) Red snapper. Except as provided elsewhere in this rule, no recreational harvester shall harvest in or from state waters of the Atlantic Ocean, nor possess while in or on state waters of the Atlantic Ocean, more than 2 red snapper per day, nor shall a recreational harvester harvest in or from state waters of the Gulf of Mexico, nor possess while in or on state waters of the Gulf of Mexico, more than 2 red snapper per day. Such bag and possession limit shall be counted for purposes of the aggregate snapper bag and possession limit prescribed in paragraph (a)



If you will read it, it clearly states harvest or possess.

And I agree with johnb, anyone who paid for 3 spots and had to fish all 3 to get 6 snapper got ripped... But to each his own


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder why people quit posting ? I'm glad ya'll caught some snappers. Thanks for the report. :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya'll are slipping real bad guys .... need a picture of the girlfriend. And the fish. No pics never happened.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

_Backwoods said:


> And I agree with johnb, anyone who paid for 3 spots and had to fish all 3 to get 6 snapper got ripped... But to each his own



You know how it is, once the dolphins roll in the bite shuts off. The third spot was far enough that we had time to catch the last snapper before they showed up again. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I like pics!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Ya'll are slipping real bad guys .... need a picture of the girlfriend. And the fish. No pics never happened.


1st time seeing this post too, and that was my thought!!! Smoke and mirrors to gripe about "The Banning" (coming soon to a theater near you)!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

You guys don't get it... the PFF Pros are such good fishermen that they have to ban a guy for helping too many people on here and ruining all their good spots that they found just like he did. They are better than you because the Good Ole Boy network says screw you guys who just started fishing, the fish were ours first!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NoleAnimal said:


> You guys don't get it... the PFF Pros are such good fishermen that they have to ban a guy for helping too many people on here and ruining all their good spots that they found just like he did. They are better than you because the Good Ole Boy network says screw you guys who just started fishing, the fish were ours first!


Yeah, something like that....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

HA,thats funny!LMAO


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man... he was selling my spots... keep in mind, I haven't killed but 2 red snapper in 3 years, but I'm just bitter, so I banned him.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> <------- This is a reenactment of jlw crying to PFF mods that someone is stealing his fish.


Poor ole Joey... can't handle people fishing in the same ocean as him. Must have been traumatic.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NoleAnimal said:


> You guys don't get it... the PFF Pros are such good fishermen that they have to ban a guy for helping too many people on here and ruining all their good spots that they found just like he did. They are better than you because the Good Ole Boy network says screw you guys who just started fishing, the fish were ours first!


You seriously believe that?:001_huh:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NoleAnimal said:


> Poor ole Joey... can't handle people fishing in the same ocean as him. Must have been traumatic.


Thats my water and I better not catch any of you in it!

Or else


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

MrFish said:


> You seriously believe that?:001_huh:


It doesn't matter whether I do or not... only that you do.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NoleAnimal said:


> Poor ole Joey... can't handle people fishing in the same ocean as him. Must have been traumatic.


You're a long way from an ocean.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Splittine said:


> You're a long way from an ocean.


Way too far today.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And one other thing,

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

MrFish said:


> My brother and I went out today to some Strikeline holes and we brought home about 18 red snappers. We had 4 Penn 50 VSX rigged up with some wind on leaders to some Matrix shad. #soepicyoucantbelievehalftheshitwrittenhere


Would you please share what color Matrix shad he was using, as well as the weight and brand of jig head?
Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

This forum is starting to cross over to sorority behavior statistics. 
That's sad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> Would you please share what color Matrix shad he was using, as well as the weight and brand of jig head?
> Thanks


32 oz BrownEye jig head with a Sorority Girl Pink shad.:yes:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> This forum is starting to cross over to sorority behavior statistics.
> That's sad.


You seem to have a fetish with sororities lately.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> And one other thing,
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


Hey- your QB is pretty damn good- where'd you get him?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

john b. said:


> i think it does... I can't go out to blackwater and shoot 3 deer because my buddy is hunting with me.


you can"t????


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

NoleAnimal said:


> Hey- your QB is pretty damn good- where'd you get him?


Alabama. Same place FSU gets theirs! RTR


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need to see a picture of the moderator that banned him....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> need to see a picture of the moderator that banned him....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Splittine said:


> You seem to have a fetish with sororities
> 
> I'm just pointing out noticeable facts


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm just wondering why I am reading this $hit.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

RMS said:


> I'm just wondering why I am reading this $hit.


I know what you mean. Every time I think it's over, Someone starts another post. I love it!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MrFish said:


> My brother and I went out today to some Strikeline holes and we brought home about 18 red snappers. We had 4 Penn 50 VSX rigged up with some wind on leaders to some Matrix shad. #soepicyoucantbelievehalftheshitwrittenhere


Guess you struck out on marlin that day huh?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Guess you struck out on marlin that day huh?


You're barking up the wrong tree, I'm not gay. Go try and hump someone else's leg, kid.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MrFish said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree, I'm not gay. Go try and hump someone else's leg, kid.


It's all fun & games until Mr. Fish gets offended.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree, I'm not gay. Go try and hump someone else's leg, kid.


You have to admit that was funny.


----------

